# Help with market research!!



## casaloco (Mar 30, 2011)

does anyone use ebay in spain?
i would like to put an advert on ebay to see if it shows up over there??? could anyone help please.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

casaloco said:


> does anyone use ebay in spain?
> i would like to put an advert on ebay to see if it shows up over there??? could anyone help please.


I havent used it myself. I did have a look on it once and there didnt seem to be much on it, so I went back to the UK versions. Not sure if it is that popular in Spain TBH. What do you want help with?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a Spanish eBay, but it isn´t very good. I often use the UK eBay, though some sellers won´t despatch to Spain.

If you want to sell stuff on UK eBay from Spain, you can do that but be aware that postal charges can very expensive here. A packet weighing just over 200g costs about 7 euros to send to the UK.


----------



## casaloco (Mar 30, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> you can do that but be aware that postal charges can very expensive here. A packet weighing just over 200g costs about 7 euros to send to the UK.


fantastic information thankyou!!!

as i want to make gymnastics leotards/shorts and sell them on ebay (not just on ebay other ways aswell) i am trying to get an idea of all this stuff.

i looked on the Ebay international market place for Leotards and not alot of anything decent turned up!!!! (which could be really good news for me!!!!)

If i make up an advert this afternoon and stick it on the ebay site. could someone have a look at some point to see if it is showing up.??


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

casaloco said:


> fantastic information thankyou!!!
> 
> as i want to make gymnastics leotards/shorts and sell them on ebay (not just on ebay other ways aswell) i am trying to get an idea of all this stuff.
> 
> ...


Yes, PM me the link and I'll check for you. (Just don't expect me to buy one, my leotard-wearing days are long gone!)


----------



## casaloco (Mar 30, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, PM me the link and I'll check for you. (Just don't expect me to buy one, my leotard-wearing days are long gone!)


I will thankyou, 

Yes I made a leotard as a surprise for an adopted neice who was about my size. I tried it on myself to see if it would fit her, looked in the mirror 
took a day or two to recover from the shock


----------

